# ALL K1 M-Edge covers are on sale while supplies last...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ALL M-EDGE KINDLE 1 JACKETS 
NOW ON SALE! 


We wanted you to be the first to know that M-Edge is reducing the price of ALL our Kindle 1 jackets starting Wednesday, February 18. 


Genuine Leather Executive Jacket ~ Sale Price: $34.99 (formerly $44.99)
Synthetic Leather Executive Jacket ~ Sale Price: $19.99 (formerly $29.99)
Image Jacket ~ Sale Price: $19.99 (formerly $29.99)
Leisure Jacket ~ Sale Price: $24.99 (formerly $29.99) 

M-Edge Kindle 1 jackets are currently available for purchase on
www.buymedge.com and www.amazon.com


       *Limited time only sale. While supplies last. 

Also, 2nd generation E-luminator lights will be available for pre-order in March


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

So - they are going to stop making Kindle 1 covers, i was afraid of that. I sure hope Oberon and Decal girl don't abandone Kindle 1


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

TM said:


> So - they are going to stop making Kindle 1 covers, i was afraid of that. I sure hope Oberon and Decal girl don't abandone Kindle 1


I guess it makes sense that b/c the Kindle 2 (and possibly whatever kindles follow that) will have a different shape and physical dimension, that they would eventually stop making covers. I'm a little surprised that they made the decision before the k2 started shipping. lol, that seems a little harsh. I mean, what's going to happen to all the people buying used k1s? Will their accesorizing be limited in scope to whatever the previous owners already had? Hardly seems fair. 
TM, I wouldn't worry too much about Oberon. For one thing, large journal covers fit the k1 very well. And they aren't likely to discontinue those. No worries! I'm off to buy a cut-rate m edge cover and light.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I guess it makes sense that b/c the Kindle 2 (and possibly whatever kindles follow that) will have a different shape and physical dimension, that they would eventually stop making covers. I'm a little surprised that they made the decision before the k2 started shipping. lol, that seems a little harsh. I mean, what's going to happen to all the people buying used k1s? Will their accesorizing be limited in scope to whatever the previous owners already had? Hardly seems fair.
> TM, I wouldn't worry too much about Oberon. For one thing, large journal covers fit the k1 very well. And they aren't likely to discontinue those. No worries! I'm off to buy a cut-rate m edge cover and light.


yeah, I knew they would eventually - but didn't think they would this soon. Now I need to decide if I want to go ahead and get the red M-edge since they won't be around for long. Guess they didn;t care about people getting used ones and wanting to accessories, or that some of us may be keeping version 1 for years and may want to get new covers later.

Thanks for the comment about oberon... nice to know they will always be an option.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

TM Are you thinking about ANOTHER cover? Aren't you already having trouble choosing one


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you for the heads up! I just ordered the Jade Green and Pebbled Black Executinve M-edge covers for my Kindle.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> TM Are you thinking about ANOTHER cover? Aren't you already having trouble choosing one


LOL! I am addicted. I just love that marbled red, but probablly won't get it. And good point... i already have trouble deciding which cover to use now...


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

TM said:


> LOL! I am addicted. I just love that marbled red, but probablly won't get it. And good point... i already have trouble deciding which cover to use now...


OMG, that is too funny. Well, think of it this way:
You already have 2.
You really like the red one that's apparently about to be discontinued.
There's a sale on.
You could always just break down and buy 5 more, and have one for every day of the week.
lol, or buy 29 more, and have one for every day of the month.
Have you considered changing them seasonally?
(Oh, I'm sorry. you must be mistaken. I'm not here to help at all. You should read my posts on the buyer's remorse thread).


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> OMG, that is too funny. Well, think of it this way:
> You already have 2.
> You really like the red one that's apparently about to be discontinued.
> There's a sale on.
> ...


You are such a big help!

BTW - I have 3 (2 oberons and 1 m-edge).


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

See?  You're most of the way to a week already.  Go for the red.  We'll wait here.  Let us know if you get the light, which appears to also be on sale, as well.

>


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Get the red -- you'll never regret owning it.  I have the red leather and think it is just terrific.  Just now I just ordered the jade green -- should be here on Friday!!!!  How many covers do you think the average Kindler owns?  I think the blue is pretty also. . .


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Tippy said:


> Get the red -- you'll never regret owning it. I have the red leather and think it is just terrific. Just now I just ordered the jade green -- should be here on Friday!!!! How many covers do you think the average Kindler owns? I think the blue is pretty also. . .


Oooh! That green is pretty. I didn't even see that one earlier.
Judging just from the accesory forum alone, the average kindle owner owns just enough covers to have a serious, serious, accesorizing addiction. So, maybe 4?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The sapphire blue is REALLY pretty more of a turquoise though...



robin.goodfellow said:


> Oooh! That green is pretty. I didn't even see that one earlier.
> Judging just from the accesory forum alone, the average kindle owner owns just enough covers to have a serious, serious, accesorizing addiction. So, maybe 4?


That means I need to order another cover...no sense in being below average...


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I really wanted that green m-edge until I saw a picture someone had posted on here.  I'm not usually a green person but that shade shown on the Amazon site is soooo pretty!  Unfortunately I think it's more of a bright grassy green and that just isn't for me but I'll bet others really love it.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> How many covers do you think the average Kindler owns?


This average Kindle owner will have 4 covers...Pebbled Saddle, Pebbled Black, Marbled Red and Jade Green along with 6 DecalGirl Skins.

Yes, I have an accessory addiction. You should see my handbag collection.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Bluebell said:


> This average Kindle owner will have 4 covers...Pebbled Saddle, Pebbled Black, Marbled Red and Jade Green along with 6 DecalGirl Skins.
> 
> Yes, I have an accessory addiction. You should see my handbag collection.


I don't know. I think you may be underestimating, Bluebell. I mean, you didn't include any Oberon covers, and I would place even money bets on ownership of the butterfly, roof of heaven, and whichever cover is the purple one.
I feel your accessory addiction pain. My dad elected to build a new two story deck on the back of my brother's house rather than tackle a shoe organizer for my coat closet.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Tippy said:


> Get the red -- you'll never regret owning it. I have the red leather and think it is just terrific. Just now I just ordered the jade green -- should be here on Friday!!!! How many covers do you think the average Kindler owns? I think the blue is pretty also. . .


I am seriously considering it... but may just get the Oberon River Garden instead (supposedly it will also be read).


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

According to my DH, I am supposed to get rid of one handbag or pair of shoes when I buy new ones. My chuckles turn into belly laughs! As if!! I tell him the same thing with his fishing rods and reels. He doesn't seem to see the humor.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I have the Red Medge and really love it.  I have a Leopard Spots skin which looks pretty good in it.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> I have the Red Medge and really love it. I have a Leopard Spots skin which looks pretty good in it.


I have the same combo and I love it.


----------



## Abby (Feb 7, 2009)

kari said:


> I really wanted that green m-edge until I saw a picture someone had posted on here. I'm not usually a green person but that shade shown on the Amazon site is soooo pretty! Unfortunately I think it's more of a bright grassy green and that just isn't for me but I'll bet others really love it.


I went through the same thought process! I'm not usually a green person but I loved the pictures of the green m-edge until I saw the pictures posted here.



Bluebell said:


> According to my DH, I am supposed to get rid of one handbag or pair of shoes when I buy new ones. My chuckles turn into belly laughs! As if!!


My DH is trying to institute the same rule! LOL


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I don't know. I think you may be underestimating, Bluebell. I mean, you didn't include any Oberon covers, and I would place even money bets on ownership of the butterfly, roof of heaven, and whichever cover is the purple one.
> I feel your accessory addiction pain. My dad elected to build a new two story deck on the back of my brother's house rather than tackle a shoe organizer for my coat closet.


Forget the shoe organizer for your coat closet. What you really need is a two story closet, running the length of your house, which is a walk-in on each floor and has shoe organizers running the full length of the closet. 

That way you should have enough room for your current shoes and enough for the next couple of years worth of new shoe purchases.

You might even let your husband use part of one floor for his fishing rods and reels.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

It figures that once I bought one, they would reduce the price! Oh well! 

My cover arrived last week and I'm impressed with the quality. Love the red -- it really matches my DecalGirl skin (B&W Fleur). Does anyone have pictures of the blue one? Is it really more of a turquoise? The pictures on Amazon are deceiving.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have pictures of the blue. I'll post them when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have pictures of the blue. I'll post them when I get home from work tonight.


Thanks! My only complaint with my red cover is that it clashes with violet colored lining of my purse. A turquoise-ish blue would compliment it so much more...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> OMG, that is too funny. Well, think of it this way:
> You already have 2.
> You really like the red one that's apparently about to be discontinued.
> There's a sale on.
> ...


Then she will have totally negated the weight she saves buy not having to lug books with her on vacation because she is going to bring seven covers with her and probably different waterproof options and maybe something just in case one of the primary covers gets damaged so she can swap in the middle of the day.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have pictures of the blue. I'll post them when I get home from work tonight.


Thanks - I'd like to see it too!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Also, 2nd generation E-luminator lights will be available for pre-order in March


Are they coming out with a new m-edge light? Maybe one that actually bends and actually is bright?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is the only one I can find right now. I think Marine Blue is a better term for it.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Sparkplug said:


> Thanks! My only complaint with my red cover is that it clashes with violet colored lining of my purse. A turquoise-ish blue would compliment it so much more...


Maybe you could have the purse re-lined


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Counting the jade green cover that has not arrived, makes only 3 covers for me.  OMG!  I hate to be a slacker.  Am seriously thinking about the sapphire blue.  Maybe the Oberon K1 cases will go on sale. . .?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Tippy, do you like the Jade Green?  I do not need another cover, but I hate to pass up a good deal.    I'm considering the Jade Green or the Pebbled Cream.
deb


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you luvmy4brats! the color is much more appealing than the photo on Amazon. Hmmm, I have a tough decision to make. I really don't _need_ another cover...

(And relining my purse really doesn't seem that practical either...)


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

On the plus side, Amazon seems amazingly eager to get rid of the m-edge covers.  I ordered mine Wednesday afternoon and selected the free two day shipping.  It was at my house by the time I got home from work the next day.  And the light too.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm so excited! My Jade Green and Pebbled Black M-Edge Covers were just delivered by UPS. I also ordered the Gypsy and Water Lilies Skins from DecalGirl and they are striking with the Jade Green cover.

Now I'm torn...I already have the Marbled Red cover, but what if, down the road, after they no longer make Kindle covers for the Klassic , I want another of that color.

My fingers are twitching to order another red one. I can't help it it's beautiful...and...I'm an accessories addict. Shoes, handbags, Kindle covers, skins, etc. I can't stop!



> And the light too.


E-Luminator? If so, how? I want one! They are sold out and not available until March.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

No, I got a Mighty Brite lite.  Looks a lot like a miniature version of the Pixar light.  But I have been pleased with it so far.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

This is very tempting since I love my Sapphire Blue Cover. I wish they had waited to do this. There are still so many K1 owners would like a new cover in the future.

It seems to soon to be getting rid of stock.

Lynn M


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Sofie said:


> This average Kindle owner will have 4 covers...Pebbled Saddle, Pebbled Black, Marbled Red and Jade Green along with 6 DecalGirl Skins. Yes, I have an accessory addiction. You should see my handbag collection.


Would LOVE to see your handbag collection. Do you buy handbags to match your Kindle covers?


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

drenee said:


> Tippy, do you like the Jade Green? I do not need another cover, but I hate to pass up a good deal. I'm considering the Jade Green or the Pebbled Cream.deb


I just received the Jade Green medge. Yes, I like it -- but I am not as crazy about it as my red cover. If it something happened to my red cover I would have to replace it asap. If something happened to the jade green, I wouldn't feel awful. Still thinking about the Saphire blue. . .!

BTW -- I have been lusting over the Strangedog metallic dragonfly with the lamb trim -- so cruel because it has been sold out for months. Even had a dream about that cover. . . Low and Behold a brand new Strangedog metallic dragonfly with lamb trim & two coordinating skins turned up on Ebay. Waiting for the auction to end was like waiting for my Kindle when I knew it had been shipped. Received the cover yesterday and love it! I am a happy and contented woman. I will not need to shop for another hour or two!


----------

